# someone help a newbie



## pano240 (Oct 18, 2006)

well i am a :newbie:
and to tell you the truth a honda man with the nissan bug haha...

i bought a 93. 240sx and i wanna do a swap duuh...

*Q: can i put in a JDM rb26DEtt w/ out alot of probs??* my friend (nissan crazy 500hp 300zx driver) said i might run into problems with the firewall and space and also said that a SR20DET S15 would be a great fit...


p.s. you never have this problem with a honda..but then again pulling the Ebrake and rosting the front tires as the rear ones drag is wikked cool too right?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

the rb26 can fit into the 240 without space problems, but its a tight fit. you also need to source a rb25 tranny and oil pan. the S15 sr is a good motor, but probaly not worth it in the end. having the 6-speed tranny on it makes it a pita to work.


----------



## pano240 (Oct 18, 2006)

Nismo240 said:


> the S15 sr is a good motor, but probaly not worth it in the end. having the 6-speed tranny on it makes it a pita to work.



why would it be not worth it in the end? and why is the 6speed a pita 

thanks for helping me out by the way:thumbup:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

well, with the money you spend on the S15 motor, plus the wiring harness, and pretty much everything you need to get it runnig right, you could have a redtop putting out the same, if not more power. as for the tranny, you need the S15 gauge cluster, all the speed sensors, and i believe you need the diff as well.


----------



## pano240 (Oct 18, 2006)

:fluffy: by redtop you mean the SR20DET S13? 
if that is what you mean could you tell me if this one looks good?


1. https://www.tigerjapanese.com/product_info.php?cPath=44&products_id=221

2. Japan Racing Engines Corp.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

those prices are very cheap for an SR, but do you know anyone who has bought from them? are they are reputable company? and remember, you get what you paid for.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

pano240 said:


> :fluffy: by redtop you mean the SR20DET S13?
> if that is what you mean could you tell me if this one looks good?
> 
> 
> ...


Both web sites don't include the engine harness and one site doesn't include the ECU.

If you're going for the SR20DET, get a full front clip.


----------

